# Pleasantly Plump, Gorgeously Fat - by Robbie G. (~BBW, Essay, Imagery. ~MWG)



## Robbie G. (Jun 22, 2008)

_~BBW, Essay, Imagery. ~MWG_ - one man's chronicle of his ecstasy at his partner's expansion

*Pleasantly Plump, Gorgeously Fat
an essay by Robi G.​*

For a FA, there is nothing more erotically pleasing than having a girlfriend who likes to eat and who is growing fatter and fatter. In this thin crazed world finding a girl that doesn't mind being chunky is almost impossible, never mind hoping she'll gain anymore weight. They simply don't want to be fat.

For me, there's nothing else like it. The changes that take place as a woman gains weight are great. The beginings of a double chin. The appearance of stretchmarks or signs of cellulite. The crease that forms as her belly protrudes and eventually folds over. How thin arms and legs become soft and round with jiggling fat. How shopping for clothes now takes her to plus sized stores. The concerned sound in her voice as she tells you she's past the 200lb. mark and asks if she's gotten too fat for you.

The first time she asks for a double cheeseburger instead of just a single and says she hopes you don't think she's turning into a pig. You tell her she'll never be too fat for you. That she's not a pig for eating as she pleases. You tell her she gets more beautiful with every pound she gains. She finds it a little hard to believe someone could like all that fat. Your adoring eyes convince her otherwise.

Soon she relaxes and gives in to her inhibitions. Eating is now enjoyable. Able to eat what she wants and as much as she likes thepounds pile on. Over time she gets bigger and bigger. She's up to 225,then 250. She gets lazier abouit watching calories and is eating more than ever. Every inch of her gets a little more fatter.

Her butt begins to spread, thighs and calves thicken, upper arms bulge and her belly now hangs as it succumbs to gravity. Passing 275lbs. and closing in on nearly 290lbs. she is gorgeously fat. Hip and thigh fat make sitting in chairs a tight squeeze. Rolls of fat stack up on her mid section. Her waistline expands past 45". Her belly is now two parts. The upper belly roll is noticeable, the lower belly roll is now tire sized and close to touching the tops of her thighs. Clothes fit differently on this body as it takes on a new shape of rolls and bulges.

Certain characteristics are seen when a woman reaches that weight. Her expanding girth begins to hamper some movement. Legs are pushed open when sitting. Bending over is now tricky and efforts to do so are thought out before attempted. I relished every pro and con her size gave her.

Then she hit 300lbs. and was 310lbs. a week later. For me, I didn't think it could get any better. I was wrong. She continued to get bigger still. I loved it. She was up to 325lbs. Her features changing again as the pounds crept upon an already ample physique. Legs, upper thighs. Bulging beyond belief. Bigger around then a thin womans waist. Handful sized balls of fat begin to crease, fold and sag from her inner thighs. Even with her legs apart, thigh fat stays in contact with the other down to her knees, then it appears to fold slightly past them. Her calves are now double their original size and show inevitable signs of creasing and folding over.

All traces of firmness are long gone. Jello-like movement now occurs with every step. Bearer of the brunt of this gain... her belly. Hanging lower it now rests on her thighs. Her pubic mound is hidden by the belly roll when she is standing. When she's sits,it surrounds her and spills halfway up her thighs.

Now, getting up out of a chair requires a special effort. This struggle is seen and in my attempt to reduce it, I get her what she asks for so she doesn't have to get up. I give in to her wants and her laziness becomes more obvious.

Tight clothing becomes a thing of the past. Her dimensions are changing. Standing is one thing. Sitting is another. Clothing must be forgiving. Stretch fabric is not only more comfortable - it's now a must. With this much fat, the rate of expansion when she sits is considerable. Spreading out wider and further, tight restrictive clothes would dig in and sometimes split open. Stretchy clothes allowed her to expand without pain or discomfort. Fondly remembered were the days when having eaten too much, she'd ask me to undo the button and lower the zipper so her belly flab was "freed" to spill forwards. The sigh of relief and the look on her face once her pants were undone was one of immense gratitude.

As well, the addition of stretchy clothes proved to be quite fattening. Without the reminder of a full belly roll confined in restrictive jeans letting you know you've gained another pound or two' the stretchy pants grew as she did. It took several pounds of weight gain before any snugness could be felt. Even then, the extra pounds gained went mostly unnoticed.

Passing 325lbs. she looked so good, so sexy and so much fatter. She wasn't just fat anymore, she was becoming huge! Too big for the kitchen chairs, I bought her an armless one. Supports were added to the bed to withstand her weight. A seatbelt extender was needed to reach around her. Her slow walk was now a waddle.

_ Story continued in post 5_


----------



## canadianfeeder66 (Jun 22, 2008)

That was good, I definitely like the reminiscent tone, but be careful with your past and present tense. The story seems a bit rushed and you switch between the two several times. Take time to check it over, maybe expand a bit (in terms or descriptions and the girl, lol) and you'll have a great story on your hands


----------



## drxprime (Jun 23, 2008)

Talking about her expanding bossom and overflowing bra would be good too.


----------



## Robbie G. (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm sorry the text jumps between the two. The story just comes out of me and that's how I write it. Bear with me as I sort out my grammar. I'll try and hone my skill as I progress.:doh:


----------



## Robbie G. (Jun 27, 2008)

At 342 pounds, size 4X tops were getting tight. A 60" tape measure didn't even come close to measuring hips that seemed to be at least close to 70". I would tie her shoelaces since her belly made it almost impossible for her to do so. Her somewhat hourglass shape was slowly disappearing, and she was becoming more globular since her midsection had filled out and the rolls of fat surrounding her swelled outwards getting bigger and wider with each pound she gained.

Carrying the extra poundage would leave her winded; climbing a flight of stairs made her breathe heavily. Household chores were becoming harder and harder to do and I began doing more of them since physical tasks left her nearly exhausted.

Of all the extra duties I'd undertaken, one stood out as my favourite. Grocery shopping. Once a week she'd give me a list and off I went. The things she'd ask for as I loaded up my shopping cart always gave me a smile. I wouldn't buy just one certain item, I'd buy three or four. Bags of cookies, boxes of pastries, pies and chips, tubs of ice cream.

The fridge and cuboards were well stocked with the fattening munchies she'd somehow deplete by the end of the week. Aside from the physical changes to her body as she got bigger and bigger that turned me on, the ultimate was her appetite and amazing capacity of how much she actually ate. There were times when I couldn't believe she'd eaten so much and was still hungry. No longer was she hesitant to ask for seconds as she once was when she weighed 200 pounds. It was normal for her to have seconds or thirds or completely finishing a roast or lasagna tray that I'd cooked. Then for dessert, I'd have a slice of pie and watch in rapture as she'd nearly polish off what remained.

I can remember when she past the 200-pound mark. Her belly had formed that crease just below her navel and wasn't quite ready to hang yet. She'd asked for a double cheeseburger, and asked if I thought she was a pig and was she getting too fat. Looking at her now compared to then, a lot had changed. Was she getting too fat? Never. Was she turning into a pig? Well, watching her eat and how much she ate, some may say so. For me, watching her stuffing her face with so much food didn't make her a pig. She was just a growing girl with a big appetite. Her gluttonous hunger was a daily occurrence that was sheer pleasure to witness. It was around this time she was up to 380 pounds or so.

She was getting pretty big. She had started making some of her own clothes. Her laziness was at an all time high. I'm certain laziness played a roll, but honestly I could tell that her size was now limiting her movement. Simple tasks were now out of the question due to the fact that she was now too fat.

At work, the topic of her weight was approached and her decision not to go on a diet resulted in her being laid off.

About four days later she moved in with me permanently. I knew right away that living with me would have a noticeable impact on her waistline. She was only 20 pounds shy of 400 pounds, and sitting at home all day within arms reach of every treat possible, it was only a matter of time the inevitable would happen. She would get even fatter.

The thought that she would soon crest the 400-pound point was incredible. Even at 380 pounds, the ample fat on her body was mesmerizingly sexy. The way she moved. When she walked, how she sat, how she stood. I couldn't believe how much this turned me on. Her fattened figure took on the motions as only a woman that size can do. When she sat, the fat on her butt and hips spread so wide. The way she filled a chair. When she stood, how her thigh fat enveloped her knees. When she walked, a slow pace at best, the rise and fall of her ass cheeks and thighs that rubbed together, it was more of a waddle than a walk.

When I came home the first day, she was in the kitchen cooking supper. Oh what a sight she was. Standing in front of the stove stirring something in a pot. Wearing a pair of shorts and a t-shirt that was at least two sizes too small. I saw her from the side- a profile - first. Her belly strained the elastic waistband to the max and hung low on her thighs. It looked huge. Her exposed midsection was even more tantalizing. The t-shirt barely covered her bra-less breasts, themselves the size of small watermelons, and had rolled up underneath them. Her upper arm, the one doing the stirring, sagged and swayed folding around her elbow.

She turned to face me and then I saw her bare legs. Although her belly apron splayed across the tops pf her thighs, there was no mistaking the sagging rolls of blubber that now hung from the insides of her upper thighs. Turning back to the pot on the stove, those two steps made the loosely packed fat on her legs shake like jell-o. No firmness or tone whatsoever.
Sitting at the table ready to eat, I saw more signs of her expansion hampering her. In the sitting position, all the fat on her sides combined with her belly rolls made getting close to the table difficult. With her pillow-sized upper arms and overflowing breast flesh, reaching around them to eat from the plate on the table took some work.

Regardless of these small but significant obstacles she now faced, they never prevented her from eating three full platefuls of the calorie-laden alfredo pasta she had made.

*More to come. Thanks for reading.*


----------



## jackedandtan (Jun 27, 2008)

You're a greater writer. In general, I HATE detailed writing , but I love your details. Really great.


----------

